# USS Bonhomme Richard explodes in San Diego



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

USS Bonhomme Richard explodes in San Diego, 
eight hours later the resultant fire still rages.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

More info here
https://news.usni.org/2020/07/12/br...losions-reported-in-uss-bonhomme-richard-fire


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

BBC reports ship was in refit.
Normally all ordnance is removed during refits and drydocking.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

According to the admiral who has been briefing the local press - the fires are extinguished - although he said that 85 sailors were visiting each space today to make sure.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

A Board of Inquiry is currently being set up. 
The day the fire erupted, 17 sailors and four civilians were taken to the hospital with non-life-threatening injuries; all but five were released by morning of the next day, Navy officials said. By 14 July, the number of injured had risen to 61, as more people were treated for minor injuries, including heat exhaustion and smoke inhalation, the following day On 16 July, the Navy announced that the fire had been extinguished after five days. Though the fire had caused extensive damage throughout the vessel, the Navy announced that the damage was not irreparable.
Some good news.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

With sufficient cash few casualties are irreparable. Not really a management consideration.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

BBC reports that vessel listed both to port and starboard. (At the same time???)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Split personality?


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

No doubt confirming my ignorance of such matters, but what is there to burn so furiously and for so long on a warship?


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

ALL Local media are hammering away at news conferences about the list. Seeming disbelieving the US Navy answers that ships list now and then.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

https://news.usni.org/2020/07/22/na...ard-clean-up-cno-praises-firefighter-response

TinyURL was created!

The following URL:
https://news.usni.org/2020/07/22/na...ard-clean-up-cno-praises-firefighter-response
has a length of 118 characters and resulted in the following TinyURL which has a length of 28 characters:

https://tinyurl.com/y5kywo4q

Or, give your recipients confidence with a preview TinyURL:

https://preview.tinyurl.com/y5kywo4q


----------



## NickNZ (Dec 29, 2007)

Engine Serang said:


> A Board of Inquiry is currently being set up.
> The day the fire erupted, 17 sailors and four civilians were taken to the hospital with non-life-threatening injuries; all but five were released by morning of the next day, Navy officials said. By 14 July, the number of injured had risen to 61, as more people were treated for minor injuries, including heat exhaustion and smoke inhalation, the following day On 16 July, the Navy announced that the fire had been extinguished after five days. Though the fire had caused extensive damage throughout the vessel, the Navy announced that the damage was not irreparable.
> Some good news.


Anything is repairable. But is it economical to do is the question?


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Its tax dollars so economics will be shelved and time will be the deciding factor.


----------

